# How to send windows to extended desktop



## nixernull (May 26, 2008)

Guys,
I am running windows vista on ATI Radeoo 2400 Pro. A Dell monitor (primary) connected to DVI port and my vizio HDTV (secondary) connected to VGA port. 

In Clone configuration, I can use both and watch videos. However I do not want to use clone configuration because my TV doesn't support the resolution of my monitor. 

So I configured it in extended desktop mode. My PC can identify both displays. In this case, how do I send windows to my extended desktop (HDTV). 
I just want to send some windows to my extended desktop (like movies, slide shows) while working on my primary dell monitor.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just minimize and drag them over.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

right. I just restore down the size of the window, drag down, then maximize it.

or, ATI may have an option llike nvidia. On nvidia CP, you can select full screen video transfer, and I'll have media player in it's little 500*500 window and it'll show the full screen video on the other screen.


----------



## nixernull (May 26, 2008)

Thank you all. ATI does not have options like send to desktop when you right click on the window in the taskbar. I have to drag the window to my extended desktop and maximize it.


----------



## speedbird1960 (Apr 3, 2010)

nixernull said:


> Thank you all. ATI does not have options like send to desktop when you right click on the window in the taskbar. I have to drag the window to my extended desktop and maximize it.


:wave:Hi everybody, this was the only decent info i could find on how to set up extended desktop. I WAS scratching head a bit with this one, but after awhile i realized that my mouse cursor stopped on the left but disapeared on the right. that got me thinking where was it going, i had not realized how extended desktop worked until i looked over my shoulder spotted my cursor on my lcd tv. And then the penny dropped about dragging it to the extended desktop. I dragged my divx player off the screen and it appeared on the other screen as if by magic. I felt a bit silly when i knew it was that easy.


----------

